# Old Goa (Velha Goa)



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*Old Goa (Velha Goa) & More Goa!*

** Old Goa, Goa India **










*Basilica of Bom Jesus* 


















*Inside the Basilica of Bom Jesus* 


























*Relics of the body of St. Francis Xavier* 










*Statue of St. Francis Xavier* 










*Church of St. Francis of Assisi* 


















*Inside the church of St. Francis of Assisi* 


















*Church of St. Francis of Assisi, courtyard and museum* 










*Chapel of St. Catherine* 


















*Se cathedral* 










*Se cathedral facade* 










*Inside Se cathedral* 










































*Viceroy's arch* 


















*Church of St. Catejan* 










*Inside the church of St. Catejan* 


























*Gate of Adil Shah's palace* 


























*Mandovi river* 










*Convent of St. Monica* 










*Church of St. Augustine* 


















*Ruinas* 


































*Old age home* 


















*Street scenes* 


















----------------------------------------------------------------------


South Goa, Goa, India










*Parshuram (legendary founder of Goa)* 










*Church of the Holy Spirit, Madgaon*










*Church courtyard with homes, Madgaon* 










*Church in Chandor (formerly Chandrapur, ex-capital of Goa)* 










*South Goa church* 


















*Church in Loutolim* 










*Graveyard in Loutolim* 










*"Ancestral" Goan diorama* 










*"Typical" Goan house* 










*Churning of the ocean* 










*Goan tribal art* 










*Braganza home, Chandor* 










*Braganza home, Once an Aristocratic home* 










*Braganza home, Dining room* 










*Braganza home, The Ballroom*










*Braganza home, balcony* 











Update
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Update


** Panjim, Goa, India **










*Church of Our Lady of the Immaculate conception* 










*Panjim street* 










*Terracotta statues* 










*Secretariat by the river* 










*Fontainhas square* 










*Cricket in Fontainhas* 










*Fontainhas visitors* 










*Chapel of St. Sebastian* 










*Local business* 










*Abbe Faria and assistant* 










*Mood for mischief* 










*Family planning ad* 










----------------------------------------------------------------------


The Beaches of Goa, India










*Rush hour on Colva beach* 










*Benaulim homes* 










*Baga river and beach* 










*Mouth of Baga* 


















*Baga to Anjuna trek* 










*Anjuna beach* 


























*Arabian sea sunset*


----------



## Dr.VitO (Aug 10, 2004)

Cool pics...why are there so many churches there?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

This was a wildly delicious thread, and thanks so much for taking the time to
share your photos. I have always heard of the Portugese influence in Goa, but
had no idea there was still such a plethora of buildings from that period. Bravo!


----------



## Indias_finest (Mar 3, 2006)

Thank you so much for the pics


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Taller said:


> This was a wildly delicious thread, and thanks so much for taking the time to
> share your photos. I have always heard of the Portugese influence in Goa, but
> had no idea there was still such a plethora of buildings from that period. Bravo!


Goa become Portuguese in the XVI century until the 60s of the XX century, amazing pics Storm kay: and congratulations to Indian govern by the excelent work of conservation of this wonderful buildings!!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes, lots of Portuguese influence. It's now a resort city frequented by tourists including some Hollywood stars.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Very impressive pics!


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

Some pics looks like Brazil, due to the influence of the portuguese ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marquês de Caravelas (Mar 8, 2006)

Sim, Sim, Sim

Absolutamente Familiar

Parece o Brasil !


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you all. 

The thread is now updated with photos of "South Goa", just below the asterisk. :rock:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

nice, very beautiful that part too :yes:


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

VEry nice place !! thanks !!!


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

Wicked snaps, I've always wanted to go there.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks.. More to come soon!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Great pictures :applause: 

Usually people know GOA by it's beaches and parties.... and they don't know nothing about it's history. Nice to see you appreciate e portuguese churches.

look forward to see more kay:


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

awesome. one of my friends has relatives there and loves going.

-


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

that's a stunning place. awesome photos man!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Updated, new set of photos are below the asterisks.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome!

Do they speak any portugese there?!


----------

